# When Did You Start Seeing Changes?



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

When did you start seeing changes, physically, after switching to a raw diet(If you switched from kibble)? Did you see any changes mentally too? If so, when?

I just started a raw diet for my dog and can't wait to see some changes!


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't feed a raw diet yet but recently I gave started giving them rec bones and there teeth are a lot cleaner. The very back is hard to get rid of though!


----------



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

Need... More... Comments... Soon...


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

mynameisblc said:


> Need... More... Comments... Soon...


Oh more comments, why didn't you just say so. Within a week I noticed a higher and more consistant energy level and smaller amounts of poo. Within a month she had nice shiny and softer fur, and was putting on weight. I could not get any weight on her with kibble. That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Within 24 hours I noticed better poop.


----------



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

Oh yeah... Can't forget about the ! Less of it and more weirder shaped.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here's Sadie - an ancient Husky mix I adopted years ago.

This was the picture on the rescue website:










She had been dumped in a drop box in some southern state and an Illinois rescue pulled her.

This was her first day home with us:










Then TWO DAYS later - You can see how much hair was starting to regrow around her eyes:











And then just 24 days later:











Her legs the day she came home:










Her legs 24 days later:











Sadie the day we got her:











And this was Sadie just *FOUR MONTHS* later:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Here's Sadie - an ancient Husky mix I adopted years ago.
> 
> This was the picture on the rescue website:
> 
> ...


WOW! She doesn't even look like the same dog.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My pekingese was on premium kibble his first year. Lots of health issues. After feeding raw for a day, I noticed firmer and less poop, picky eater now eats when food is given (I used to leave kibbles out all day and he'd nibble a little before he sleeps). After one year of raw feeding with detox symptoms he became 100% allergy free (no more constant scratching / licking his skin raw) and free of all prior health issues. Saved me so much vet bills and time. My GSD puppy is on raw with me right away but the previous owner fed kibble. First few days the GSD had loose stools but not anymore after being on raw. Mentally... she'll do anything for her meals, great training tool. NOTHING distracts her when she's about to get her meal.


----------



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

I am hoping that constant scratching will stop for my dog too!

And OMG. What happened to that Husky??  You're a good person for taking her in.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

When I first switched to raw years ago, my dogs looked and acted great before the raw and still looked great after. I don't see any difference between a raw fed dog and a kibble fed dog. There's a ton of hype about it and most of it is just that: hype. It's not a miracle diet and other than being able to control the ingredients in your dog's diet - super helpful in a dog with GI problems or allergies - it's not that special.


----------

